# Suche fertige Raumbuchung mit PHP



## madmax2600 (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte unserer Assistentin einen gefallen tun und Ihr die Arbeit etwas erleichtern. Sie muss sich staendig mit Excel-Listen und Wurfzetteln bzgl. Raumsreservierungen auseinandersetzten. Mittlerweile ist sie genervt.

Ich wuerde ihr gerne ein Reservierungssystem auf unseren Intranetserver legen. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit und evtl. auch das KnowHow bei 0 anzufangen.

Hat jemand von Euch irgendwo ein fertiges Script zum downloaden gesehen?

Ich war schon auf allen moeglichen Seiten, allerdings gibt es immer nur eine Version (PHP/FlashMX). Diese Version kann man nur online testen, ein Sourcefile dazu hab ich nicht gefunden. Ich wuerde auch gerne auf Flash verzichten. Sollte aber jemand von Euch die Source zu diesem Kalender finden, solls mir auch recht sein.

http://XXX.steigleder.de/raumplaner 

Waere doch recht dringend, vielen Dank vorab.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Sven Petruschke (6. Februar 2004)

20 Sek. gegoogelt (room booking PHP)
--> http://www.php-free.de/Detailed/673.html


----------



## madmax2600 (7. Februar 2004)

Gut gegoogelt. Vielen Dank. Ich hab immer nur auf deutsch gesucht.
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## hdsf (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Madmax2600,

finde den raumplaner auch super, aber ich habe verdammt nochmal keinen plan wie ich den installiere. kannst du oder irgendein anderer mir weiterhelfen

wäre ne klasse sache


----------

